
Show HN: Mapping jobs 30 minutes from home without a car - escharn
https://labs.redfin.com/opportunity-score
======
escharn
This blog post is about the project:
[https://www.redfin.com/blog/2016/06/introducing-
opportunity-...](https://www.redfin.com/blog/2016/06/introducing-opportunity-
score.html)

